# Pasture Improvement



## michaelmoten (Apr 30, 2014)

I want to improve my pasture and finding a clear answer on some questions I have is about as simple as pushing a rope. First, I need to lime my pastures and hay fields. In the past we have generally waited until fall to do this, but given the weather and timing I have an opportunity to get the lime spread here is June/July, is that a bad idea? Secondly I need to fertilize my pasture fields, while there seems to be a consensus that too much Nitrogen is a bad thing, the timing seems to have a varying opinion based on the articles I have read. I have my pastures sectioned off into 8 acres lots, a few lots are poor and not as productive as they should be. Is there a benefit or negative to fertilizing this fall to perhaps take advantage of a slightly lower fertilizer price? What about my hay fields? Or perhaps would I be better suited to split up my fertilizer in the spring instead of fertilizing the hay and pasture fields all at one whack? Perhaps fertilizing 2 of the pasture fields when I fertilize the hay fields in early April, and the remainder in early May so as to not outpace my forage production with the cattle's ability to keep up pace? I live in Southern West Virginia if that makes any difference, there is so much data and information that I can't seem to make sense of it to achieve the most bang for my buck! Thanks guys!


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

To fertilize for the sake of fertilizing is never a good idea. Have you had your soil tested? to see what is it lacking?


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Take a soil test first. Then if you happen to be a poultry production region, litter will be the best thing you can do for your pastures. It is a slow release fertilizer and will give you season long production. It however will not be the quick burst of growth you maybe looking for, and you and your neighbors may not like the odor, but you will get NPK, Ca, S and traces all in one package (ask to see an analysis). I started using it 2 years ago and the difference is like night and day. Be aware that it will make conditions right in your soil for the weed seed bank to germinate and a spraying might be in order but it also will bring forth your clover too. I have applied 3 T/A in FEB. the last 2 years, next i'm going to split it to FEB. and SEPT next year. This may not be the answer your looking for, but just food for thought.

T.J.


----------

